# FreeBSD 10-p1 USB 3.0 PCIe expansion card



## ghuber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I wonder if you could help me. On my HP Proliant Microserver I run FreeBSD 10-p1. Recently I bought two PCIe expansion cards, one SATA-II controller for my SSDs (seems to work perfectly) and one Silverstone SST-EC04-P USB 3.0 controller with a NEC uPD720201 chipset.

dmesg.boot displays:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Tue Apr  8 06:45:06 UTC 2014
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
CPU: AMD Turion(tm) II Neo N40L Dual-Core Processor (1497.54-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f63  Family = 0x10  Model = 0x6  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x837ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT,NodeId>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8245821440 (7863 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <HP     ProLiant>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <HP ProLiant> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed80000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, ddf00000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff,0xfe6f0000-0xfe6fffff,0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff irq 18 at device 5.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfe7fe000-0xfe7fffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
xhci0: 64 byte context size.
usbus0 on xhci0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ahci0: <Marvell 88SE9130 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe800-0xe807,0xe400-0xe403,0xe000-0xe007,0xd800-0xd803,0xd400-0xd40f mem 0xfe8ff800-0xfe8fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 8 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci0: quirks=0x800<ALTSIG>
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 6 on ahci0
ahcich7: <AHCI channel> at channel 7 on ahci0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 6.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
bge0: <HP NC107i PCIe Gigabit Server Adapter, ASIC rev. 0x5784100> mem 0xfe9f0000-0xfe9fffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci4
bge0: CHIP ID 0x05784100; ASIC REV 0x5784; CHIP REV 0x57841; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5784 10/100/1000baseT PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: a0:b3:cc:df:11:6f
ahci1: <ATI IXP700 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xb000-0xb007,0xa000-0xa003,0x9000-0x9007,0x8000-0x8003,0x7000-0x700f mem 0xfe4ffc00-0xfe4fffff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci1: AHCI v1.20 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich8: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich9: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
ahcich10: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci1
ahcich11: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci1
ahcich12: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci1
ahcich13: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci1
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe4fe000-0xfe4fefff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe4ff800-0xfe4ff8ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe4fd000-0xfe4fdfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus3 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe4ff400-0xfe4ff4ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe4fc000-0xfe4fcfff irq 18 at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus5 on ohci2
ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe4ff000-0xfe4ff0ff irq 17 at device 22.2 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci2
amdtemp0: <AMD CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on hostb4
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xd2000-0xd4fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1912> at usbus0
uhub1: <0x1912 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub5: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub6: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub0: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub5: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB EXT0BB6Q> ATA-9 SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number S1D5NSBF128329L
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB EXT0BB6Q> ATA-9 SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number S1D5NSBF128465L
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
ada2 at ahcich8 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <ST3000DM001-1CH166 CC29> ATA-9 SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number W1F1ETSP
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada2: Previously was known as ad20
ada3 at ahcich9 bus 0 scbus9 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <ST3000DM001-1CH166 CC29> ATA-9 SATA 3.x device
ada3: Serial Number Z1F1AAME
ada3: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada3: Previously was known as ad22
ada4 at ahcich10 bus 0 scbus10 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <ST3000DM001-1CH166 CC29> ATA-9 SATA 3.x device
ada4: Serial Number Z1F1ABFC
ada4: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada4: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada4: Previously was known as ad24
ada5 at ahcich11 bus 0 scbus11 target 0 lun 0
ada5: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4H> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada5: Serial Number Z1F1GK30
ada5: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada5: Command Queueing enabled
ada5: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada5: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada5: Previously was known as ad26
pass2 at ahcich7 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
pass2: <Marvell 91xx Config 1.01> Removable Processor SCSI-0 device
pass2: Serial Number HKDP221516WL
pass2: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
Netvsc initializing... SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1497535915 Hz quality 800
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus2
uhub4: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub6: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
ugen1.2: <American Power Conversion> at usbus1
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
```

so I figure the card is recognized by the OS. If I plug in various USB 3.0 devices (I tried flash drives and external harddrives) I get nothing however. No on-screen message (which I get when I plug devices in the USB 2.0 ports and the activity LEDs on the devices do not blink (which is what they do when plugged into USB 2.0 ports). Needless to say, I am unable to access the devices (/dev) and can of course not mount any of the devices.

How can it be that the card is recognized and, according to my interpretation of the line 
	
	



```
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
```
 assign something to the system, but yet remain completely silent, when anything is plugged in?

I hope you can help

Thank you and kind regards

Georg


----------



## tingo (Apr 17, 2014)

What does the command `usbconfig` tell you about the USB 3.0 card?


----------



## ghuber (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi!

`usbconfig` shows:


```
ugen1.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1912> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen6.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen5.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.2: <Back-UPS RS 900G FW879.L4 .I USB FWL4 American Power Conversion> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (2mA)
```

The last entry is my UPS plugged into a USB 2.0 port on the system's mainboard, but the second entry is the one that should count. Apparently the card (and the port) is there, right?

Thanks.

Georg


----------

